# -



## jw (Jun 22, 2011)

-


----------



## JennyG (Jun 22, 2011)

very useful, that's happened to me a few times


----------



## KMK (Jun 22, 2011)

Just be aware that the autosave function does not guarantee that extremely long posts will actually be read by anybody.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 22, 2011)

> Just be aware that the autosave function does not guarantee that extremely long posts will actually be read by anybody.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 22, 2011)

But one thing you don't want to do is type something and then try to quote using the quote function after typing. It causes what you typed to disappear--never to be found again. 

The other thing is that when your post size exceeds the window by very much, you get the dreaded window jump--try to find where you were in a long post if you seek to edit some internal paragraph! But this is not unique to the board because I've seen the same problem on Wordpress blogs.

One thing that might help that is exanding the window by dragging the little triangular shape in the lower right corner.


----------



## sastark (Jun 22, 2011)

kmk said:


> just be aware that the autosave function does not guarantee that extremely long posts will actually be read by anybody.



tl;dr


----------



## bookslover (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had the experience of typing a longish post, going to post it, and finding out that (for some mysterious reason) I'm no longer logged into the PB! Which means, losing the post, having to log back in, and start all over again. Grrr.


----------



## Curt (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never typed a long post.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 22, 2011)

Right, it is logical, just not how it used to work. It used to accommodate my illogic. . . .


----------



## Berean (Jun 22, 2011)

I first thought that you were announcing yourself as the Puritan Board's new Text Editor, sort of like our own Lou Grant.


----------



## Berean (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe it!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 23, 2011)

Which is why I compose longish posts in a plain text editor, add all the bbcode tags for formatting, and then post.

Works best if you have a macro tool, something that substitutes text for simple key strokes. So, when I type "qb" I get the beginning quote tag, or "qe" the end quote tag. I use Activewords for my macro editor features.

AMR


----------



## KMK (Jun 23, 2011)

Berean said:


> I first thought that you were announcing yourself as the Puritan Board's new Text Editor,* sort of like our own Lou Grant.*



Ouch! You sure dated yourself with that take!


----------



## Berean (Jun 23, 2011)

KMK said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > I first thought that you were announcing yourself as the Puritan Board's new Text Editor,* sort of like our own Lou Grant.*
> ...



Pastor, I go back much farther than Mary Tyler Moore and Lou Grant, lol. I was in my 20's by then.


----------

